# Clear Fork brown trout...



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am just now getting around to posting this mount of a brown trout caught in December out of the lower clear fork. It's 20" and my biggest so far out of the river. Hopefully i'll get a better one this year. I think the mount turned out great......I also included a picture of the fly I was using, it's not the exact same, but close. Water was rushing fast and high, that's why I went with chartreuse that day, and it payed off!

BTW....it's a full replica and the fish was released so you guys can catch him too!


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice looking mount and congrats on the fish. Def trophy worthy.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice! If you don't mind my asking, who did you have do the reproduction for you?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice mount. Congrats on a 20'' brown, that's a good one. And a big HOO RA for getting a reproduction mount and turning such a nice fish loose!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, the company is Realistics Taxidermy, they are out of Michigan. They have a full picture gallery on their website and I have nothing but good things to say about them. I actually took a long shot and hired them out of the blue. Very professional and kind. Right on schedule too. 

Would recommend them to anyone needing a trout mount, or any other mount! His steelhead photo's look amazing too! 

Realisticstaxedermy.com

[email protected]


----------

